# Middle/Northern Oakland County



## rbmarvin77 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have Truck, Plow, and Experience. Would like to sub for someone PM me if you are looking for another truck and driver.ussmileyflag


----------



## rbmarvin77 (Sep 19, 2011)

*More Info*

Just to add a little more info. For several years I worked for a small local municipality. I have a CDL B License with Air Brakes and Medical Card. The municipality that I worked for has a CAT Loader, TopKick with 5 Yard Dump box, salter, and midmount under body snow plow (5 speed Manual Trans), and an F350 dump with a western VPlow.
I've used all this equipment regularly when I worked there and can provide reference info from my immediate supervisor.


----------



## mtaig (Nov 19, 2012)

i MAY HAVE SOMETHING FOR YOU WE ARE LOOKING TO FILL A SPOT TO DRIVE ONE OF OUR TRUCKS AND WE ALSO HAVE AN OPENING FOR A DRIVER WITH EQUIPMENT CONTACT ME AT 231-872-0214 WE WORK IN OAKLAND AND NORTHERN WAYNE COUNTY


----------

